# Ram Air 6 Engine Help



## seraph34 (Aug 25, 2008)

anyone know wat parts are in this engine are from wat other lsx engines?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Are you talking about this car? 2004 Pontiac GTO Ram Air 6

Can't find much info on the car, it was a show car with a 389ci engine, don't know what bore stroke combo they used to get that.


----------



## seraph34 (Aug 25, 2008)

i know its the ls7 block with internals from the ls1 and ls2 i just needed more specific than that


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks like you answered your own question. They used off the shelf parts from GM performance parts, don't sound like anything exotic. You can download the catalog off the GM Performance Parts website. Just figure out if the LS7 bore and the LS1/2 stroke equal 389ci.


----------

